# Nigerian pooch test. :)



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I have only had Nubians... But decided for my older arthritic goat I needed a gentle friend so I bought this sweet girl I named Millie today! The owners were selling her because they have a milking operation and she wasn't easy to get bred... She has birthed triplets multiple times, and was with a buck. So, if you ask me... I think she might be... Thoughts from any pooch experts? I can get better pictures tomorrow if needed... These were the best I could get with the sun going down.


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

She looks open to me their vagina usually look relaxed in kinda puffy I always find if the tip of vagina is pointing down they are usually bred but a easier way is to pull some blood in send it to bio tracking


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I lol better pictures this morning... I just feel like she's pointed down. I'm trying to understand his whole pooch test thing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks bred to me. But without "before" pictures Im not 100% accurate. But if she was my doe I would be treating her as if she was pregnant


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have a before :/ she has successfully been bred multiple times and birthed triplets with no required help. She is registered, and I'm actually super excited about her... I feel like peace has been restored in my herd again! But when I compare hers to my other doe they are way different.... Hers definitely points down while my others girls points up.so I would definitely say bred from what I have learned... but am interested in all expert advice!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't do the pooch test...but...by the time mine are 3 months along you can usually feel udder increasing, plump teats. Good luck.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks bred to me as well. Your girl is so pretty. She looks just like my Trudy.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm leaning towards bred too. I love her coloring. So pretty!


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

LadySecret said:


> She looks bred to me as well. Your girl is so pretty. She looks just like my Trudy.
> View attachment 85885


hahaha, this just took me a second... I was like I don't remember taking a picture of her like this... and who are those other goats! hahah!!! Identical lil beauties!!! I wrote to my vet asking for either an ultrasound or blood work, well see what he says.. I'm thinking ultrasound just to give me a good idea and to really be certain and ready..! but she sure is sweet... I've never had a Nigerian but she is the most like a dog I have ever had, follows me everywhere.. if I run.. she's waddling right behind!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe she does sound like a sweet heart


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have a vet appointment for blood test mid February to see if she is pregnant. 30 days from when I got her! Also to vaccinate and what not for both girls... Do I wait to vaccinate til I know whether she is pregnant or not? I know some say not to vaccinate pregnant girls... Pros... Cons... Why... Why not? Does that make a difference? Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would put her on whatever schedule your other does are on regarding the vaccines.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd say pregnant, though I would definitely get her blood tested!


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

The last two nights (it was in front of me to see but perhaps has been happening all along and I just noticed...) when she gets up from laying down at night when I go check on them she has a stringy goo run down out of her vulva...? Is this a sign of heat? Or could it still be pregnancy related? It's mucousy but it's a quick run. It doesn't hold the way I'd imagine discharge would. And it's one strand and done.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It could be pregnancy OR heat related, I know it's confusing haha!  Any other signs of heat like constant tail wagging, swollen lady parts or a change in attitude? The ultrasound will let you know for sure..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What color was the discharge?


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

totally clear. almost like she was just leaking pee though the consistency was more gooey than pee... haha, I swear the more I learn about goats the more confused I get! so unpredictable!! keeps the fun going I suppose! She is wagging her tail a lot... but is this just because I'm looking at it? I feel like since I have gotten her she has been like a dog who follows me everywhere.... wags her tail and chases me.. just an all around sweetheart. but the good news is... the girls have finally bonded!! picture is coming!!! Millie loves sleeping in the hay feeder and though they have a full bedded area to the left... Petunia chose to lay with her!!! CUTIES!!


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't usually feed them inside but it was raining...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pregnancy test will let you know best


----------



## Luisa (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm still doing it. Appointment all set!!! Just curious!!! 2 more weeks...!!! Coming too slow!!!


----------

